# Irmus Galan Nalag breeding



## Ajones143 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so excited I can't wait for the next few weeks to pass by. I bred my female to Irmus Thanksgiving weekend and finally confirmed her pregnant. I'm definitely keeping a fiesty female for myself. Took me a lot of time to decide on the right stud for my female. I really love what he is producing. 

Would love to hear from other Irmus kids owners as well. 

Here is link to pedigree
Line-breeding for the progency of Irmus Galan Nalag and Joy von Aurora Teufelblut

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ajones143 said:


> I'm so excited I can't wait for the next few weeks to pass by. I bred my female to Irmus Thanksgiving weekend and finally confirmed her pregnant. I'm definitely keeping a fiesty female for myself. Took me a lot of time to decide on the right stud for my female. I really love what he is producing.
> 
> Would love to hear from other Irmus kids owners as well.
> 
> ...


My friend has two Irmus grand daughters. One is very high drive and the other is medium-high drive. Both are drop dead georgous.


----------



## Ajones143 (Jan 7, 2013)

I would also love to see video of Irmus kids if anyone has any of their pups. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I saw a male out of him and Kenna v. Salztalblick who was trained for police dual purpose... super nice male!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have seen some kids that were very nice. Good nerves and drives. Saw a grandson a couple of years ago that looked nice with very good drives. 

We have a daughter of Joy from the Gucci breeding in our club. She is a "handful". Pretty female.


----------



## Ajones143 (Jan 7, 2013)

Which female is it? I loved that breeding. I'm buying Gucci just so I can repeat the breeding so I can keep a female for myself this time. I couldn't keep a puppy then and it killed me. She had 7 females and one male in that litter!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Zuri. 

I had heard you purchased Gucci. When does he come over?


----------



## Ajones143 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ah loved that girl. 

Planning on March if not sooner. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aztec (Dec 27, 2014)

Where are the pictures???? Please post!


----------

